# VNC XP auf Debian KDE steuern



## Gudy (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
Ich habe wie hier die Freigabe für VNC aktievirt
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201806.html 

aber dafür muss ich mich iommer erst am PC anmelden. Ich habe aber nur einen Monitor, ich würde also auch das anmelden per VNC machen, geht das?
Es wird bei mir der Gnome Desktop manager geladen wenn ich den PC anmache und dann benutz ich meist KDE, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin was mir besser gefällt...


----------

